
Improving API Performance with Telnet - tosh
https://blog.teller.io/2020/06/23/improving-api-performance-with-telnet.html
======
jakuboboza
Good stuff. I didn't use Nerves but overall use of distributed SoC is a neat
idea.

------
brudgers
_Telnet is our propietary mobile carrier proxy network. The name is a
portmanteau of Teller Network,_

Clickbait baked into the product name.

